# Consultant for Job Search and immigration to Canada. .



## MDIMADUD (Jul 21, 2014)

Friends I want to immigrate to Ontario, Canada. I was advised to search for a job before and then apply by my friend. I am into retail sector as area manager. Request for your advice and if to apply from a consultant pls share any reliable and economical consultant name based out in Riyadh.


----------



## fniazi4u (Mar 4, 2014)

Why you need the job offer, did you check the CIC Canada website and checked if you qualify for the FSW 2014 program?

Determine your eligibility – Federal skilled workers


If you go through the process ,, read the guide carefully and visit forums to clarify any confusion you have, you are not gonna need any consultant, you can do the whole process by yourself.

All the best.


----------

